# Home gym needs sorting, help please



## PlantFood (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm a beginner and about to go full speed ahead on the training as soon as exams are over! Right now I have a bench with leg press, barbell and a powerbar.

I kinda want to expand/replace this stuff, I can't even remember where I got the bench from but it's pretty awful, and my barbell is spinlock, which always seems to come loose, especially on overhead presses for some reason, and it's not fun having spinning disks as I'm about to hit failure. As a student I don't have a bag of dosh to slap about, so I'll probably be scouring eBay or see if I can get something on classifieds at a reasonable price, but I'm aware it won't exactly be cheap, but consider it an investment.

I definitely need some more barbell weights, and a dumbbell set - though they look incredibly pricey :/ but if it has to be done..

A power rack also looks like a smart choice, but again it comes down to cost. I just need some help in terms of things I should consider getting and what I should look out for, especially what kind of dumbbells/weights to get and whatnot?

And before you say it, regardless of cost, right now the gym isn't an option :sad:

Cheers in advance for any advice.


----------



## Rich0811 (Jul 11, 2009)

Just a heads up whatever you decide to buy, dont get it from powerhouse-fitness. Paid £20 for next day delivery. Still waiting since monday. Emailed to find out whats going on and apparently out of stock, they may have some in end of next week. Guess what, taken my money in the mean time though and their website is still saying in stock with 10 or more available!! (I purchased the CF475 premium strength package)

Better yet, any correspondence after the initial gets completely ignored. :cursing:


----------



## PlantFood (Jan 6, 2013)

Rich0811 said:


> Just a heads up whatever you decide to buy, dont get it from powerhouse-fitness. Paid £20 for next day delivery. Still waiting since monday. Emailed to find out whats going on and apparently out of stock, they may have some in end of next week. Guess what, taken my money in the mean time though and their website is still saying in stock with 10 or more available!! (I purchased the CF475 premium strength package)
> 
> Better yet, any correspondence after the initial gets completely ignored. :cursing:


Yea screw them then.

I make a habit of avoiding anywhere with **** customer service. Doesn't take 10 seconds to send an email!


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Where are you from? I've got a decent bench for sale


----------



## PlantFood (Jan 6, 2013)

Peterborough, so not far off actually


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

I've been training of some kind on and off at home for nearly 30 years and have had just about every multigym, benchs, smiths machine going. I finaly got a power rack in September, best thing I ever did!

If you have the room save your money and go straight for a rack it will last you years and you won't out grow it!

EBay gumtree local papers if want 2nd hand.


----------

